# Mark Walberg wants to be the next Iron Man



## Kaickul (Aug 23, 2013)

First Ben Affleck as Batman, and now this guy wants to be the Iron man? Mark Walberg is cool but f*ck that. 
Robert Downey Jr <3 always

I?d like to take over Iron Man franchise: Mark Wahlberg - DAWN.COM


----------



## MFB (Aug 23, 2013)

Ha!

Wahlberg's roles are nothing like that of Downey's, so we've never seen him try and be charismatic or as narcissistic as Tony is, nor does he even look like Tony EVER has in ANY of the comics. There's letting your imagination fill in gaps, then there's leaps of faith and this is certainly the latter of the two.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 23, 2013)

There are plenty of superheroes Walberg would be able to handle I'm sure, but Iron Man shouldn't be played by anyone but Downey Jr until he's too old or too dead to play the part. Marky Mark could play Iron Fist, sure, but not Iron Man.


----------



## flavenstein (Aug 23, 2013)

Hm, I think a Mark Wahlberg Iron Man movie could work as a sort of spiritual successor to I Heart Huckabees. Just make Tony Stark develop arc reactor technology as an outlet for his disgust for the petroleum industry, then build the rest of the character from that. I don't see any problems with that


----------



## Mexi (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Hollowway (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't mind if he wants to be the next Iron Man. For the record, so do I! But I sincerely hope we both fail at that goal.


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Aug 26, 2013)

Robert Downey Jr is a pretty underrated actor IMO
I mean, obviously the Iron Man films are insanely popular, but no-one ever talks about how awesome he is for stuff like this:


----------



## Xaios (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm pretty skeptical that they'll be recasting Iron Man anytime soon. Yeah, he's getting up there in age, but Wahlberg isn't exactly a spring chicken either. However, I think these two things will keep RDJ on as Iron Man:

1) Seriously, it's the role that he was born to play. He IS Iron Man in the same way that Harrison Ford is Indiana Jones. While Iron Man 2 and 3 were sketchy, that was because of the writing, not his performance.
2) If they keep putting Iron Man on the big screen, eventually they're gonna get to the "Demon In A Bottle" storyline. Given RDJ's previous stints in rehab and how it very nearly ruined his career, he's probably the perfect actor to tell that story.


----------



## pink freud (Aug 26, 2013)

MFB said:


> Ha!
> 
> Wahlberg's roles are nothing like that of Downey's, so we've never seen him try and be charismatic or as narcissistic as Tony is, nor does he even look like Tony EVER has in ANY of the comics. There's letting your imagination fill in gaps, then there's leaps of faith and this is certainly the latter of the two.



Wahlberg's career would suit him for the Punisher, but even then I can't imagine anybody but Thomas Jane in that role.


----------



## MFB (Aug 26, 2013)

pink freud said:


> Wahlberg's career would suit him for the Punisher, but even then I can't imagine anybody but Thomas Jane in that role.



That's cause he was perfect as the Punisher


----------



## Jes Johnson (Aug 28, 2013)

Honestly, I just can't see anyone other than Downey playing that role. Nothing against Wahlberg, but Downey's just so awesome at it.


----------

